# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Nam >  Quà từ thành phố biển - Mua gì khi đi du lịch Vũng Tàu?

## hantt.163

*Mỗi dịp đi du lịch về, bạn đều mong muốn chọn những món quà ưng ý nhất  cho bạn bè và người thân. Nếu về Bến Tre mọi người có thể dễ dàng chọn đặc sản những gói kẹo dừa, những bịch bánh tráng dừa; sẽ mua nem Ninh Hòa khi đi du lịch Nha Trang thì không ít người băn khoăn và đắn đo xem nên mua gì khi đi du lịch Vũng Tàu?* 

Đầu tiên có thể nhắc đến là hải sản. Bạn có thể chọn mua những gói mực khô ngon, ghẹ, cua biển là đặc sản của Vũng Tàu mang về làm quà cho người thân.  Những loại hải sản này du khách có thể mua ở chợ cũ, chợ mới Vũng Tàu. Chợ cũ nằm ngay trung tâm thành phố, phường 1, TP Vũng Tàu, còn chợ mới nằm trên góc Nam Kỳ Khởi Nghĩa và Xô Viết Nghệ Tĩnh.




Bạn cũng có thể đi tham quan và mua hải sản khô tại cửa hàng giới thiệu mực ăn liền – Văn Sen ở địa chỉ 42 Hoàng Hoa Thám, TP Vũng Tàu hay Công ty cổ phần chế biến XNK thủy sản BR-VT: 460 Trương Công Định, P.8, TP Vũng Tàu.




Bạn cũng có thể mua quà là những mặt hàng thủ công mỹ nghệ. Mặt hàng này rất phong phú, bắt mắt và được bày bán ở rất nhiều nơi tại thành phố biển. Bạn có thể dạo qua khu vực bãi Thùy Vân vào ban đêm, đường Quang Trung ở bãi trước và ngắm từng hàng dài những quán bán mặt hàng này. Những bức tranh, đồ gia dụng, quà lưu niệm nhiều màu sắc với giá rất rẻ được làm từ vỏ sò, vỏ ốc.



Những lần qua đây tôi đều rất ấn tượng bởi những chiếc chuông gió bắt mắt làm thành hình trái tim hay những ngôi nhà được làm từ những vỏ sò thể hiện được sự công phu, tỉ mỉ và bàn tay nghệ thuật của người làm ra nó. Không lần nào tôi không chọn mấy chiếc dễ thương cho những người bạn của mình. Giá của những chiếc chuông gió này chỉ khoảng 50 đến 60 ngàn đồng một chiếc. Ngoài những dãy hàng ven đường kể trên, bạn có thể đến tham quan và mua sắm mặt hàng sơn mài mỹ nghệ tại một số địa chỉ sau: Mĩ nghệ Thùy Dương: Ngã ba Lê Lợi, Trưng Trắc, Trưng Nhị, TP Vũng Tàu ; Hội Nghệ Nhân Tỉnh Bà Rịa Vũng Tàu: 34 Quang Trung, P.1, TP Vũng Tàu; Mĩ Nghệ Hoàng Anh : Kiosque số 2- Lê Lợi, TP Vũng Tàu; Mĩ Nghệ Thái An: Kiosque số 5- Lê Lợi, TP Vũng Tàu; Mĩ Nghệ Biển Đông : Kiosque số 4, Lê Lợi, TP Vũng Tàu.




Một đặc sản không thể không giới thiệu đó là mắm Trí Hải. Nguồn hải sản phong phú đã cho ra đời những loại mắm ngon. Bạn có thể mua những mũ mắm ruốc nguyên chất, pha sẵn loại siêu hạng, mắm ruốc siêu hạng loại tép, mắm ruốc xào me ăn liền, mắm ruốc thượng hạn loại rời tại cửa hàng 22 Lô C3, Trung tâm thương mại thị xã Bà Rịa hay chi nhánh tại thành phố Vũng Tàu số 417 Trương Công Định, TP Vũng Tàu.



(Theo: vungtau72.com)

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Tp. Hồ Chí Minh - Vũng Tàu - Tp. Hồ Chí Minh (2 ngày 1 đêm) - Giá 980.000 VNĐ/Khách* - *Tp.Ho Chi Minh - Vung Tau - Tp.Ho Chi Minh (2 ngay 1 dem) - Gia 980.000 VND/Khach*


Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Vũng Tàu* - *tour du lich Vung Tau*
Cùng khám phá *du lịch Vũng Tàu* - *du lich Vung Tau*

----------


## lunas2

mo'n tôm khô rang lên ngon đấy nhỉ

----------


## h20love

cái món cá kia mà nướng lên chấm tương thì ngon pải bít...  :cuoi:

----------


## lovetravel

thích ăn tôm biển nhứt  :Big Grin:

----------

